# My First DIY 3D Background



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the second phase of a project which began with a DIY stand for a 125g.

Here is the link to the DIY Stand thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=218680

Next, I embarked on a 3D DIY background after being inspired by all of the creativity by the forum members here.

I used the common materials used by many: Styrofoam, Drylok, and GE Silicone I.

Following are some pictures of the process...

The initial carving.



















Cut into 4 sections to be able to fit into my tank. First coat of Drylok applied.










Here is the back of the background where I created channels for my heaters and filter intake tubes.



















After 2nd and 3rd coats of Drylok



















Installation, one module per day, and then 10 days for silicone to cure. Fish were housed in a combination of a spare 40g, and 2 30g Rubbermaid containers during the installation


































And finally, with substrate, rocks, plants, fish and some algae! :fish:










Let me know what you think. This was my first DIY background. It was a lot of work, but in the end, I'm glad I did it. A big thanks to those who have posted their background projects.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: 
Looks great! Maybe though, if you could find rocks that are close in color and texture to the ones on the BG it would look better, but maybe not. It looks really great now!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice work! =D> Looks really good.
Please post some pics on my showcase thread, here's a link
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=206914&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the look very nice BG! 
:thumb:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

wow nice job.

how did you get such clean cuts like in the intake cutout?


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

ChadRamsey, the background is made up of layers of 2" styrofoam board siliconed together. I made the channel cut-outs in the back layer with a sharp utility knife before gluing the second layer to the back layer.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey,
it looks awsome mate you have done a great job, I see that you have made channels for the intake pipes, heaters etc how are you going to do the return pipes???? Im in the process of planninng my first diy background.

Cheers Axl


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Axl,

I use 3 HOB AC110 filters so my returns are not pipes. You'll see that in my background, there are 3 sections across the top which are not as thick. This is where the 3 filters return their water back into the tank.


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job man ... i really like how some of the rocks are bigger at the top, gives some shadows.

did you use a dremel for the carving?


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

I used a utility knife for all of the carving. It was the most time consuming part of the project by far.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you use a heat gun on it after you finished carving??? how many coats of drylock did you apply?? and what colours did you use??

Cheers Axl


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

super nice


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

*axl10*, I used a propane torch just to knock off any rough edges, but I don't think it was really required. As for the Drylok, I used it with the liquid Quikcrete charcoal color. I applied a white base coat, then a light gray second coat, then used a medium dark gray color to achieve the final effect. For the last coat, I sort of dabbed the paint on with the tip of the brush instead of spreading it on. This helped achieve the non-solid color look by allowing the lighter gray to show through.


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

im using a utility knife for carving right now ... and my cuts are terrible ... how in the world did you cuts come out so clean? i think i really suck at this


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

For cutting the styrefoam I've used a "hot knife". You can generally find them at a craft store pretty cheap. Basically it is a handle that houses a D battery, and a couple of metal rods attached to the handle at one end, the other end a piece of thin wire is stretched from end to end of the rods. When you close the switch the wire heats up and literally cuts through the styrefoam like soft butter.


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

Morgan Harris said:


> For cutting the styrefoam I've used a "hot knife". You can generally find them at a craft store pretty cheap. Basically it is a handle that houses a D battery, and a couple of metal rods attached to the handle at one end, the other end a piece of thin wire is stretched from end to end of the rods. When you close the switch the wire heats up and literally cuts through the styrefoam like soft butter.


what about the smell and smoke?


----------



## Morgan Harris (Sep 15, 2010)

It's really not bad. You do get a little, but it goes away pretty quick. I learned about it from my brother-in-law. He was, for many years, a store display set-up person for Dept. 56. Traveled all over the country setting up displays in stores and malls. Used styrefoam a LOT and as far as I know there was never a complaint from the public. Of course, you could always do the work outside.


----------



## emusnes (Aug 9, 2010)

How many sheets of Styrofoam did you silicone together. I would like to start a background that at its widest point is 8 inches.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

I started with two full 2" layers and only added additional pieces where I needed. For example, in the corners, there are two extra 2" layers, making it 8" thick there, and a few other places where I added an extra 2" layer for the thicker rocks. The average thickness of the background after all carving is approximately 3".


----------



## emusnes (Aug 9, 2010)

How much silicone did you use to join the sheets together?


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

To glue the main sheets together took about 1.5 tubes of silicone. I think I used 6 or 7 tubes in total, including installing the background into the tank.


----------



## emusnes (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you use DRYLOK Fast Plug Hydraulic Cement or Drylok masonry waterproofer?


----------



## emusnes (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, I got a couple more questions.

1. What are the dimensions of your tank?
2. Do you have any photos of the side shot? Wondering if you painted the side where the foam shows.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

I used Latex base DryLok Masonry WaterProofer.

My tank is a 125g. Dimensions of the background are 72" x 21"

On this sides, I did not paint but I covered with a black adhesive background.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Did you use a knife to carve out the rocks????


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, a utility knife.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

do you cut the channels out first???? and do you carve out the rocks first then cut into sections?? Also did you mark out out lines on where to cut or just started cutting.???


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

The channels were cut out of the full thickness of the first 2" sheet of styrofoam before I siliconed it to the second 2" sheet.

I carved the full background before cutting it into sections. I did mark out the rough shape of the rocks before carving.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

hey,
i put cement render all over each piece including where im going to join them back together and wont to know if you reckon the silicon is going to stick to the cement ok. I will only put 1 coat over the joins i think, whats your thoughts on that ???? I see in your pics that you didnt apply drylock where the joins are???

Cheers Axl


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

You're right, I did not apply drylok between my joints, but I don't think it matters either way.


----------



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

have you had any issues with it pulling away from the back and floating???? Im worried about it not sticking propley and floating in the tank???? Have long has your been going for???

Cheers Axl


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

So far, so good. The background is still completely intact and now looks more natural with algae growing on the surface. Here is a recent picture.


----------



## Jim013 (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks really awesome, koslonc! I especially like how the sides wrap around just a bit to give it a feeling of continuing on around, rather than "just" being on the back side... great work!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent job! 
Really takes the tank up to a whole different level! :thumb:


----------



## JayDubDub (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice job :thumb: 
I can't say I would change a thing!!


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Two thums up!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Forgot the "B" in Thumbs!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Vey nice BG! One of the most realistic I've seen, well done!
I used a "snap blade" utility knife, but I sure went thru ALOT of blades, I like the idea of the hot knife, I saw one at hobby lobby and I could have bought one for all the snap blade I used <groan>


----------

